# Old Man is No More



## riverc0il (May 3, 2003)

i'm sure most people have heard the news by now...  here's the story with before and after pictures:

Old Man Collapses


----------



## TenPeaks (May 4, 2003)

By now the news of the "Old Man"  has traveled near and far, however thanks for the post anyway.  It's truly a sad day and I feel lucky that I had many opportunities to see him.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2003)

Some folks are claiming a new profile can be seen in the collapse's wake:







I think it's a bit of a stretch, but hey, if it makes people feel better about it...

I'm glad I got a number of chances to see the "old man". It's just sad my daughter never will...


----------



## MARI (May 8, 2003)

I wonder what they will ultimately do with the Old Man?  There seems to be so much debate - I do not believe in re-constructing what was once a natural formation. BUT - the profile was such a huge piece of NH history and identity. you know, there are other Granite Wonders such as Indian head, that never get much acclaim. maybe NH needs to wake up and begin to take gratitude for the great beauty the state has to offer. Start triumphing other great landmarks too - before they disappear.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2003)

MARI said:
			
		

> I do not believe in re-constructing what was once a natural formation.



I agree. I posted a poll *here* to see what others think.


----------



## rsmedley (Jul 27, 2003)

*They Should Rebuild It!!!*

With all the building going on in the USA i think that they should rebuild the Old Man.  This is one of New Hampsire's distinctive landmarks that makes us special.  I lived in New Hampshire for 50 years and always loved seeing it.  
    :lol:    8)


----------

